# Texas nurse describes 'The Pit,' a room where coronavirus patients are sent to die.



## Robert59 (Nov 17, 2020)

Nurse claims worst coronavirus patients were sent to 'The Pit' with minimal treatment, limited efforts at resuscitation.​
https://www.foxnews.com/health/texas-nurse-describes-the-pit-room-coronavirus-patients-die


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2020)

Is there a Pendulum in the room, too?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

OMG! I am watching the FB video. This poor nurse. I can't believe the sh*tty care these patients are getting. I hope to God I don't get it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

They're going to lose more nursing personnel as this thing continues. My God! She said they gave them 6 min. of CPR and then declared them dead. The docs wouldn't go into the rooms. She said they don't care about the patients or the staff.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

That is simply heartbreaking.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

You should see her on FB describing it. Made me cry.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

This is why we need to distance and mask up. Ain't nobody gonna care once you're in a Covid bed with a ventilator. You're just gonna be another body taking up space. It's important that we do our best to stay safe and healthy. Please everyone...please be extra careful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

I have lost any and all confidence in the medical system at this time.

I wonder if some of these stories aren't being fabricated to extend a level of scare into the general public?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 18, 2020)

The way things are going, we will probably soon see a bunch of refrigerated trucks at most hospitals to hold the bodies until they can be buried/cremated.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2020)

Read about this yesterday.  With Covid, I'm surprised they're actually trying three times to resuscitate because by the time a person goes into respiratory arrest, their lungs are beyond hope.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

The country is exploding with cases right now.  Terrifying.


----------



## gennie (Nov 18, 2020)

Sounds like a form of benign euthanasia.  They are kept pain-free, I hope.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2020)

gennie said:


> Sounds like a form of benign euthanasia.  They are kept pain-free, I hope.



Pain meds decrease respirations so I doubt it.  If they need resuscitation, they've quit breathing.  That's not a death sentence in a lot of circumstances, but is with Covid since the lungs are so damaged by that point that they're no longer able to expand and contract effectively.   I think attempting resuscitation is cruel in the case of Covid respiratory arrest.  I certainly wouldn't want it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have lost any and all confidence in the medical system at this time.
> 
> I wonder if some of these stories aren't being fabricated to extend a level of scare into the general public?


For what purpose, Marg?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

Sunny said:


> For what purpose, Marg?


Old-fashioned doubt is all, Sunny.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2020)

@Aunt Marg I doubt this was cooked up to instill fear. As we say this "ish" just got *real.* 
I'm sure there are patients who get VIP treatment in other hospitals as well but the survival rate at this Texas hospital is dismal. So my initial thought that maybe they put the patients not likely to make it in The Pit so they could focus on patients who had a chance, doesn't hold up according to what the nurse said. Only one survivor in ICU?! The VIP patient?  I wonder if that hospital is going to start seeing lawsuits now that this has come out.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aunt Marg I doubt this was cooked up to instill fear. As we say this "ish" just got *real.*
> I'm sure there are patients who get VIP treatment in other hospitals as well but the survival rate at this Texas hospital is dismal. So my initial thought that maybe they put the patients not likely to make it in The Pit so they could focus on patients who had a chance, doesn't hold up according to what the nurse said. Only one survivor in ICU?! The VIP patient?  I wonder if that hospital is going to start seeing lawsuits now that this has come out.


Good points, all, Diva.


----------

